# Controlling oily eyelids?



## opulence (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

	So basically the title says it all. My whole face isn't really oily just my eyelids and nose. I find it especially annoying because even though my liquid eyeliner is smudge proof/water proof and what not it always creases even if I put a primer on. 

	Any product suggestions or things to prevent eyelids from becoming oily all the time is much appreciated .


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2012)

After you apply eyeshadow primer, try setting it with an eyeshadow that's close to your skintone, and then after applying eyeliner, set that with an eyeshadow of the same colour.


----------



## opulence (Aug 9, 2012)

Thankyou!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 9, 2012)

In addition to the help shellygrrl provided, try a MAC Paint Pot over your eye primer. As an everyday shade most people use either Painterly or Soft Ochre. Then go ahead and put on your shadow. That should help.


----------



## feeorin (Aug 10, 2012)

I always use a painterly paintpot over my UDPP and my eyes look fresh even after a 16 hour long day, my eye makeup looks the same as when I went out the door
  	for comparison, if I only put UDPP, my e/s start to crease after 10 hours or even less


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 15, 2012)

I swear by Mac Paints & Paintpots. They are the only products that help me keep oily lids at bay. I agree with the girls, use a paint or paintpot over your regular primer. Groundwork matches me perfectly. HTH


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Aug 16, 2012)

paint pot


----------



## anne082 (Aug 16, 2012)

Apply a face primer, foundation and powder. then apply a good eyeshadow primer and MAC Paint pot / Shadesticks / Cream Colour Base or NYX jumbo pencil and smooth it out with a brush, or either your fingers and put a shadow over
  	that works perfectly for me.


----------



## fieran (Aug 20, 2012)

I have oily T-zone and eyelids. I use a combination of NARS Smudgeproof primer followed by a cream base - either a MAC Paint Pot, an eyeliner smudged and blended all over, or any other cream shadow - then only do I apply my powder eye shadow.

  	For your nose, a good oil free primer will definitely help. If you can get samples, some of the good ones are Bare Escentuals Prime Time (the original one, I haven't tried the oil control version), Estee Lauder's Matte Perfecting Primer (it's quite new I think), or Laura Mercier's oil free primer. You only need to apply really little, like a pea size for your whole face. So if you're spot-priming, you might need even less.

  	Good luck! 

  	..forgot to mention that you could set your eye area (after you apply your liner, etc) with transparent powder. I use MAC's Prep+Prime usually to set my eyeliner after I've smudged it. But I'm a pencil eyeliner lover


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 20, 2012)

i cant live without urban decay's original primer potion!!!! aslo i find the paint pots work really well too!!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 22, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> In addition to the help shellygrrl provided, try a MAC Paint Pot over your eye primer. As an everyday shade most people use either Painterly or Soft Ochre. Then go ahead and put on your shadow. That should help.


  	I guess I am officially the owner of The World's Greasiest Eyelids.
	I've tried the UDPP + Paint Pot+ powder combination, and I still have the greasy creasies by mid-day.
	I've tried the following primers: UDPP. Blinc, Victoria's Secret, Mary Kay, NARS, Lime Crime, and Tarte.
	NARS and Tarte have performed best for me, so far, but even they're far from perfect.
	I'm close to waving the white flag.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 22, 2012)

cno64 said:


> I'm close to waving the white flag.


  	I am right there with you.  at least in the summer/humidity.  there is nothing that can stand up too the oils.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 22, 2012)

cno64 said:


> I'm close to waving the white flag.


  	Wow. It's that bad? Have you tried Too Faced Shadow Insurance? What about MUFE's new primer? I haven't tried either of those so I can't review them but I guess if those in addition to all the ones you've tried doesn't work, then I just don't know what else would work. Good luck to you. I hope one day you'll find that perfect miracle product that'll help you.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 23, 2012)

Does the Milk of Magnesia work for the lids as well? I've heard that it controls facial oil very well


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 23, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Does the Milk of Magnesia work for the lids as well? I've heard that it controls facial oil very well


  	It's funny you ask this because I was going to ask/suggest it too but didn't for some reason. Didn't know if there are ingredients that may not be safe for the eyes or not.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

TFSI works great for me, as do the MAC paint pots and paints to prevent the other products from "slipping off".


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 23, 2012)

I use Lime Crime Candy Eyed Helper, its the best I have come across for me and all my clients. Eyeshadows dont budge, crease or fade for oily lids.


----------



## anne082 (Aug 24, 2012)

cno64 said:


> I'm close to waving the white flag.


  	Have you tried Too Faced Shadow Insurance, Smashbox Lid Primer ?
	Maybe ask for a sample first


----------



## racheee46 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, you should definitely try milk of magnesia 1st, then prime.


----------



## SarahW (Aug 30, 2012)

Paint Pots. I use Painterly mostly, but Groundwork's also pretty nice for a smokey-eye base. I have very oily eyelids but this product never lets me down!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 30, 2012)

I posted elsewhere, but the Maybelline color tatoo e/s are on par with MAC paint pots.  They are a great base that lasts all day with no creasing, fading, or slippage.


----------



## darlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everybody,
  	I am looking for the cream tattoo 24 hour.I am very new to this i just joined here but i am also just now learning how to use a computer i have not used a computer for very long so i know i will have many mistakes i just hope you can keep that in mind when reading my posts i am doing the best i can and i am not good at this at all so hope yall can help me as i am learning.
  	Thanks darlin.


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Darlin!!!
  	   The Maybelline 24 Hour Cream Tattoo can easily be found at your local drugstore, or some local grocery stores carry them as well!! Welcome to the site. The guys/gals her are really helpful! If yu need any help dont feel scared to ask!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





darlin said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am looking for the cream tattoo 24 hour.I am very new to this i just joined here but i am also just now learning how to use a computer i have not used a computer for very long so i know i will have many mistakes i just hope you can keep that in mind when reading my posts i am doing the best i can and i am not good at this at all so hope yall can help me as i am learning.
> Thanks darlin.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 5, 2012)

I have fairly oil lids and have to use a primer or its crease city and the Maybelline product works great as a base, no slippage.  Ditto with Paint Pots by MAC, MAC Paints, the Laura Mercier eye basics, and the MUFE Aqua creams.  Other products that work as just a clear primer for me include Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance and the Mary Kay eye primer.  UDPP works for me too, but something in there irritates my delicate skin of my eye and I can't use that one anymore.

  	HTH


----------



## Bliur (Sep 9, 2012)

I really like NARS Eyeshadow Base, it's amazing! MAC Paintpots sometimes crease on me...


----------



## sideculture (Sep 11, 2012)

I tried the Nars Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base for the first time recently, and it's the best primer I've tried so far. Not perfect, but outlasts every other primer I've tried.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 11, 2012)

sideculture said:


> I tried the Nars Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base for the first time recently, and it's the best primer I've tried so far. Not perfect, but outlasts every other primer I've tried.


  I need to put mine back into rotation. I've been testing NYX HD Primer, UD, and Too Faced and they work just okay for me.


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have oily lids as well and  nars smudge proof eyeshadow base has been my lifesaver


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

Elf mineral eyeshadow base worked well on my oily eyelids.. and it's cheap  The only thing isn't there for me is that it doesn't cover some veins on my eyelids..so I use paint pot from MAC. At first I thought it wasn't that good but then I started letting it to sit for a bit bfore I apply an eyeshadow and I think it works pretty well that way.. so my choice now is MAC paint pot


----------



## cno64 (Sep 16, 2012)

princess sarah said:


> I use Lime Crime Candy Eyed Helper, its the best I have come across for me and all my clients. Eyeshadows dont budge, crease or fade for oily lids.


  	I tried that one, and while it works better than most, it's still no match for my oil-gusher lids.


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 16, 2012)

uddpp @ color tattos!


----------



## AngieM (Sep 19, 2012)

princess sarah said:


> I use Lime Crime Candy Eyed Helper, its the best I have come across for me and all my clients. Eyeshadows dont budge, crease or fade for oily lids.


 Read so many great reviews about this product!! I'm dying to give it a test run!!


----------



## Perfectlypurple (Sep 23, 2012)

cno64 said:


> I'm close to waving the white flag.


  	UDPP etc. never worked for me either. The best one I've tried is Too Faced Shadow Insurance! Nothing is awesome as this, and I've tried almost every eye primer out there. And for liner the best GEL liner hands down which I have found is L'Oreal Infallible liner, for $10 CAD its my holy grail for someone with really oily lids like myself. Whenever I would wear Blacktrack or other fluidlines, or UD Perversion or any other type of liners they would always be up in my crease by mid day/ end of the day, but not the L'Oreal infallible! I am still in awe sometimes at how smooth and pigmented it is, and long wearing. I can wear it for my 12-18 hour days and it will still look perfect by the end of the day. For anyone with oily lids who has had this problem, you should really check it out


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

The only thing that works for me is mac matte


----------



## makeba (Oct 2, 2012)

UDPP with a paint of choice. I usually use UDPP and apply tan ray paint then my eyeshadow of choice. This method works super for me since I have hooded lids.


----------

